# first PPAF



## laranita2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi there,
Well I don't quite know what to make of this.... I am 18 months post-partum, and on July 20th I finally got what I thought was AF. (Took a pg test on the 17th, and it was negative) No "warning" symptoms, etc., just suddenly gush here she is.. 6 days of bleeding, with temps steadily dropping from 98.3 on the first day of AF to 97.6 on the "last" day (day 6). 2 days of nothing, but oddly, temps rose again to 98.1 and 98.4. On the 3rd day, light spotting in the evening. Day 4, light spotting all day, with a temp of 98.5. The 5th day was yesterday. heavier bleeding, but just bright red, no clotty stuff, etc. Accompanied by cramping, and back pain. I took a pg test at about 630 pm, and saw a very very faint line. This morning, my temp was again high (98.2) so I POAS again... and got another faint positive.

What is going on? I'm thinking this is a miscarriage? 11 days of bleeding is definitely unusual for me for a "normal" cycle... especially bleeding that tapers off then comes back. I know the first PP cycle is supposed to be weird, but this is a little too weird, kwim?

Just wondering (hoping) if there's any chance that the baby could be saved... anyone heard of a pg continuing despite a "period" complete with cramping?

Anyway... I am a newbie here, and I totally appreciate any feedback/input. Thank you so much....

Liz


----------



## Rie (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome!

My PPAFs are generally heavier and a bit longer than normal, but even my bleeding from my m/c wasn't 11 days. I would call your Dr just to get things checked out. Early in pregnancy with DS #2 I did get my period, but it was lighter than usual, but way more than spotting and lasted about 4 days, all the HPTs said neg until a week later. I generally don't temp during my AF because my temps tend to be high during that time.

I hope you get things figured out!


----------

